# Female Eyelash Pit Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my yellow adult female










As you can see I had given her a real good soaking!


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful. :no1:


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

that is a very nice viper


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

She does look very happy indeed.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Wowza!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Stunning snake! What sort of equipment did you use to photograph her?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dean Wil said:


> Stunning snake! What sort of equipment did you use to photograph her?


 
Probably a camera.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Probably a camera.


Deffos a good chance of that :lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dean Wil said:


> Deffos a good chance of that :lol2:


 
Haha, Ive asked him before in the past when seeing some of his other photos. 

If memory serves correctly, 'Canon 500D'.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Haha, Ive asked him before in the past when seeing some of his other photos.
> 
> If memory serves correctly, 'Canon 500D'.



Oooo, nice bit of kit


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

actually Nikon D300:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

A Nikon man! Like myself : victory:

Just wondering how and where you photograph your snakes Slippery, obviously you must take some sort of precautions when photographing venomous.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dean Wil said:


> A Nikon man! Like myself : victory:
> 
> Just wondering how and where you photograph your snakes Slippery, obviously you must take some sort of precautions when photographing venomous.


All taken either at home or other private collections, this one is one of my own.

as the saying goes keep away from the sharp end!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> All taken either at home or other private collections, this one is one of my own.
> 
> as the saying goes keep away from the sharp end!


Are they photographed in the housing or in another area set up especially? How do you get the effect of a dark background? I ask because ive tried to photograph mine with results that were not very good, id like to photograph my garter, but hes very quick, and chances are he would shoot off if i tried to photograph him :bash:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dean Wil said:


> Are they photographed in the housing or in another area set up especially? How do you get the effect of a dark background? I ask because ive tried to photograph mine with results that were not very good, id like to photograph my garter, but hes very quick, and chances are he would shoot off if i tried to photograph him :bash:


I have a small studio area set up in my snake room!

that way is the subject (normally a venomous snake) decides it doesnt want to pose it cant get anywhere!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks  i'll make sure to give that a try!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> actually Nikon D300:2thumb:


 
Woops my bad, I thought you was one of the Canon 500D gang on here, most of them are :whistling2:


----------

